# Concept Help



## the_PROCRASTINATOR (Oct 14, 2006)

I want to make compact folding props this year.
They need to be able to fold in on themselves.
I was thinking of two connected levers that could fold down to form a triangle shape, while being able to pop into a straight line.

Your input on my concept could help me get to where I want to be.
Please jump in with your ideas.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

I'm sure you've looked at Eric's machines on his site Vilethings. Were you thinking of something like his Lowboy?
http://www.vilethings.com/lowboy.htm


----------



## bourno (Jan 21, 2006)

On my skelerector page http://www.teambac.com/web_hall/erector.html I have a link to BooPack which makes playing with 4 bar linkages easy to tinker around with.

Hope this is of help.


----------



## the_PROCRASTINATOR (Oct 14, 2006)

Wow I really like both ideas...
Hella lot better than mine...
[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W4tu2zP8wcc[/nomedia]


----------

